# fake subscription



## timallen2k (May 15, 2007)

I have an old HR10-250 that i would like to use as an over the air only tivo. I have instantcaked a few tivos before but am not sure how i would get the tivo subscription to work. 

I have done messed around with this one and when you set it to record it prompts to activate tivo thru dtv then make a phone call. Any way to do this manually without the subscription?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

What you want to do can't be done.


----------

